# 1:87 cars from Walmart



## mikeintoronto (Nov 17, 2008)

I found all these little 1:87 die cast cars at Walmart today. I wasn't sure if I'd find any but I checked 3 Walmarts and I found a bunch. Only one Walmart had the cars from my era (late 40s - early 50s) so I grabbed them all, but I picked up some from the 70s and 80s as well just in case. They cost between $2.00 and $2.92 CAD each which is still better than the $15 I saw at the RR store. I'll paint the duplicate cars from my era to make them different. I spent about $100 

I haven't decided if I'm going to return the 1970s-80s cars though. I don't think I'll ever model that era but I'd hate to return them, do that era one day, then never find the cars again.

Here are pics!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Those pickups are too cool...we don't get those here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

shaygetz said:


> Those pickups are too cool...we don't get those here.:thumbsup:


Yea, about the only cars that my local Wal-Mart still carries are Hot Wheels


----------



## mikeintoronto (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah the trucks are pretty cool. They are my favourites and luckily, the only ones I can really use. I decided to return the other cars to Walmart tonight. I'm sure they will be there if I need them in the future.

FYI they are in the die-cast section of Walmart so if you're looking, that's where they'll be.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

My layout is modular. I can change out modules to be "era-correct". A neat deal since I prefer the Glory Days of steam, and transition, periods and the grandson loves those big Dash 9's. Having a diversity of accessories is almost a necessity.


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Wooooh !

You have a Samba man !

Mart.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

stationmaster said:


> Having a diversity of accessories is almost a necessity.


Almost?


----------

